# Punta de Uian



## SingleShutter

Hi. I would like to share some pics from our recent destination. 

These photos are from Punta de Uian in Zambales, Philippines:

















View the rest of the set here: Punta de Uian

Cheers!


----------



## LaFoto

Not sure I like the effect of the super wide angle in 1 and 3 (though I do like the fact that they are night shots), but I am very, very sure that I love Photo 2.


----------



## SingleShutter

Hi Lafoto.

Really? I don't know why but I'm in-love with ultra wide shots. Hehehe.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I think it's a matter of tastes. I personally don't like vignetting, either, and many others like it a lot. That's nothing that can be discussed - as tastes are just that: personal tastes.

But I do like the closeness on the girls, their cuteness (easily!), the focus on their eyes, the catchlights in their eyes, and their interaction. The soft, even light and warm colours add to it all. Very pleasing.


----------

